# Audi Factory Driver Lucas Luhr in Profile



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Lucas Luhr has a dream: "I want to win the 24 Hours of Le Mans. And I believe that at Audi I’m in exactly the right place.” The young German, who has recently moved from Monte Carlo to Lake Constance in Switzerland, originates from the Porsche staircase of talent. With the Swabians he has won everything that there was to win – more recently the American Le Mans Series LM P2 class title. 
* Full Story *


----------

